# personal days



## kwm (Jul 21, 2009)

Can anyone help.

I work in a British school here in spain and during the summer a new head started who is denying staff personal days. 

during the last heads management these were allowed and i wonder if legally she is allowed to refuse them? 


thanks in advance

k


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I assume you mean time off for doctors appointments, dentist etc???? I guess it depends on your contract- If you provide the school with an appointment card or such (as in the UK), then I'd have thought it would be ok?? But if not, maybe "personal days" will have to be limited to school breaks?? I doubt the law here will protect you?? But I dont know!?

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There are personal days laid down by the law for moving house, funerals, etc. The union or staff reps may have negotiated more days on top of that. You'd have to investigate. (I would have thought it would be in the contracts that you sign)
Try these websites, in English that have mountains of info about legal issues in Spain.
tumbit and advoco


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

kwm said:


> Can anyone help.
> 
> I work in a British school here in spain and during the summer a new head started who is denying staff personal days.
> 
> ...


Since it's a British school, I'm NOT certain whether or not this applies. However, here's the law for _Enseñanza privada sin ningún nivel concertado_ (loosely translated as _private education without government money_). 

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2006/04/26/pdfs/A16240-16257.pdf

Look at "capitulo III." 

If you let me know what region you're in, maybe I can find something else.


----------



## kwm (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks so much for info. i work in the castellon region.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

kwm said:


> thanks so much for info. i work in the castellon region.


Here's the UGT union's website for Valencia, where you can find information about "convenios" for private teachers. 

FETE-UGT País Valencià Privada

Good luck!


----------

